# Boat not Ready! Crew Available Mon-tues



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Long story short is that USPS die NOT overnight deliver my part on Saturday so my boat not available. If anyone was thinking about a Mon-Tues trip but didn't have a crew, send me a PM. Up to 3 may be available... Bruce


----------

